# Suse Linux 7.2 Firewall



## mjost (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich versuche meine E-Mail hinter einem Suse Linux 7.2 Firewall abzurufen.
Ich habe dazu pop3 und smtp Port geöffnet.
Ich habe schon mit diversen Mail Clients versucht Mails von einem externen Mail Account abzurufen. Trotz angabe des Firewalls und Ports hat es nicht funktioniert.
Gibt es noch weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten beim Firewall im Zusammenhang mit E-Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen und danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lampe (2. Juni 2004)

Evtl. ist beim Provider nur SSL Zugang möglich.


----------

